# Chinese Algae Eater Some Questions



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, I just picked up a Chinese Algae eater for my tank with Rosy Barbs. I got the fish because I keep having trouble keeping my Plecos alive. I blame this more on bad pet store fish than a bad tank because I have plenty of algae and plenty of other healthy fish.

I must admit I didn't do my research on these guys before hand and was told at the pet store when I was checking out that I had 14 days too return them because they would "probably destroy my tank." This is what they told me. If that's the case I'd rather just not put them in my tank to begin with.

Anyone have these and know what the story is. I'm not reading much of anything good online about them but a lot of people complain about barbs and I haven't had any trouble with mine.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had my Chinese algae eater for about 2 years now. I have no problems with it. I wonder what they meant about "probably destroying your tank". All I can figure is they mean it will tear up your plants, but I haven't noticed that with mine (with one exception noted below).

As long as you have established algae, your SAE will swim around from plant to plant eating the algae. They are also one of the only fish I know of that will eat brush algae. 

Mine is really mellow. He is not aggressive at all. My younger clown loach, who is only about 2", was showing the SAE who was in charge the other day and the SAE had nothing to say back. (No aggression; just a standoff of sorts.)

When it's not swimming from plant to plant, it likes to rest on its fins on top a leaf or anything that it can "sit" on. 

Recently, I moved my SAE to a cleaner tank (from a 20G to a 29G). I have noticed that some leaves on a java fern are being eaten. There are algae wafers that can be used to supplement their diet, or even a piece of cucumber can help in this situation.

Here's a link you might find useful about the Siamese algae eater:

Siamese Algae Eaters (SAE), Crossocheilus siamensis, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish


----------



## hig4s (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't believe CAE and SAE are the same,, CAE > Gyrinocheilus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I have had several of them years ago,, they are great, peaceful but only eat algae when small, as they get bigger they start going for the plants. occasionally they will get aggressive when they get bigger also.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup Chinese algae eaters (CAE) are hit or miss. Most don't eat much algae but would love to eat the slime coat off your fish. Siamese algae eaters on the other hand (SAE) are great algae eaters and tackle all kinds of algae. However they are harder to find and are often confused with flying fox....another look alike that would rather chase your fish than algae.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! You guys caught it. I read "Chinese", but in my head I was thinking "Siamese". In the second paragraph of my post, I even switched and started referring to the Siamese Algae Eater (which is what I was writing about the whole time).

Sorry about the mix up. 

As for Chinese - Chinese - Chinese algae eaters, I have no input. 

Now I have to go write on the chalkboard 100 times, "Be careful when reading and responding to posts".


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

I was so worried I didn't put him in my tank. I have him quarantine instead. I heard the CAE get really big and my tank is not that large so I think I will just return him. They are very cool looking fish and fast but the barbs I have are super mellow and play well together so I don't want to add any potential aggressors. Maybe I'll pick up some Ottos instead if they have them.


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

So I took the Chinese Algae eaters back and got two Ottos instead and a small Rubber Lip Pleco. The ottos are great they are little algae pigs and really fun to watch. Not as shy as the Plecos so they add interest to the tank and seem to swim just as fast as my barbs so the barbs leave them alone.


----------



## hig4s (Mar 28, 2009)

copper_eos said:


> So I took the Chinese Algae eaters back and got two Ottos instead and a small Rubber Lip Pleco. The ottos are great they are little algae pigs and really fun to watch. Not as shy as the Plecos so they add interest to the tank and seem to swim just as fast as my barbs so the barbs leave them alone.


Hey, that is exactly what I put in my tank to go with my Zebra Danios and Blood Fin Tetras, (3 dwarf Otos and a Rubber lipped Pleco.). They are doing great, and occasionally when they are not eating, the Otos will school with my Zebra Danios. The Danios don't like it, somewhat amusing to watch. The Pleco hangs out on the back glass under the live plants with my Africa Dwarf Frogs.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

good choice on the oto's, but get yourself one more, they do better in at least a shoal of 3.


----------

